
Numeric Trend Grows in Domain Names - epi0Bauqu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122844055171581735.html?mod=djemnumbers
======
petercooper
It's curious that so many domains could sell for reasonable six figure sums,
yet as someone who spends half his life online, I haven't heard of any of
them.

That's not to entirely detract from their value, sure, but it really shows how
much money there is floating around in the domain game.. even if very few
people get mass market success with them.

